# Beach cart question



## chuck62 (Oct 4, 2013)

Starting to do more surf fishing and I'm curious about beach carts. My question is what's the best tires for a beach cart? I have a large pier cart but the low profile black tires don't seem to be very efficient when pulling the cart over the softer sand.

Thanks


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought the replacement axle and the orange tires. They do well in the sand. The gray tires are better and thicker walled than the orange ones ,but are pretty expensive.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

I have the large squishy tires on my aluminum fishing cart. Best gift ever from my wife. We have used it the river, on the beach, on docks at rental houses. Priceless!


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

I have the black wide tires on my cart and it seems to do about as well as my other cart with the gray balloon tires. I even bought a set of balloon tires to go on it a while back but never even went to the trouble of putting them on. To answer your question, balloon tires are the best in the sand.


----------



## chuck62 (Oct 4, 2013)

Fishiee fishiee, would you want to sell that extra set of balloon tires? 

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## chuck62 (Oct 4, 2013)

Could any of you guys post a picture of the tires mentioned above? I found some on "Wheel Eeze" website that are tall and look like a bike tire, anyone have any experience with them?

Thanks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I went with the Orange ones, because GK has them and he catches fish. Guess I'm gonna buy a rubber mallet next.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

MrFish said:


> I went with the Orange ones, because GK has them and he catches fish. Guess I'm gonna buy a rubber mallet next.


Bawahaha ! I only started carrying a rubber mallet .... because them destin boys was killing them with them dang rubber mallets. Lol. My sand spikes have foot pegs to drive them in , so I don't need a mallet ... but like I said them destin boys was killing them with them. I haven't brought one with me since spring , but I might just take one with me Thursday. Lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ca14 (Dec 9, 2012)

I love these wheels. Ordered them direct from Wheeleez. They are the 42cm size.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope that my orange ones last a long time , but I sure wanted the gray ones. I just couldn't quite swallow the price. The fishing fund account was nearly depleted at the time of purchase. Lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I got some wheel envy..


----------



## chuck62 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks guys I appreciate the input and pics. I'm still wondering about the tall, bike like tires that I saw this past weekend (available on Wheel Eeze website) at a much lower price.

Chuck


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bike tires = skinny tires =bad in sand


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

Not for beach cart, but using the same wheels for a kayak cart......the orange wheels were so much better than any others, simply because of their size. Bigger = more surface area = digging in less = rolls on sand. The big orange tires were a big help to me getting a kayak to the surf.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I have seen these on Johnson Beach a few times.
They seem to work good.
Remember, width helps prevent sinking in soft stuff.
But the large diameter is easier to pull in everything.
The taller the tire is, the incline your pulling against is less.

Can get these via Home Depot for $31 each
http://www.homedepot.com/p/PlayStar-Dock-Wheel-PS-1334/203294618
23" tall, 6 1/4" wide at the tread, 8 1/2" wide at the hub.
Fits over 1-1/4" pipe or 1-1/2" pipe.
Don't work like you want them you can return to Home Depot.


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a set of jeep power wheels that you can have for free, work better than the narrow wheels. These are the wheels that I have never installed, they have never been inflated (12").


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

GROUPERKING said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I can tell you catch & not just fish.... Fred doesn't waste time with people who don't produce!!!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I wonder how those wheels would hold up on asphalt ?
I've got to cross the road to get to the beach.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

welldoya said:


> I wonder how those wheels would hold up on asphalt ?
> I've got to cross the road to get to the beach.


I have the orange ones and they'll do fine on asphalt. I just stay off of some of those splintered up walkovers. I'd imagine that splinters would be your biggest problem.


----------



## Epic 23 (Mar 14, 2015)

Go on the Internet and look up beach carts, you will find axles, wheels and tires for a reasonable price. Try wheeleez.com


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

*Diy wheels !!!*


----------

